# Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?



## Paxcom (25. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe mir folgende Rute gekauft:

*DAM Steckrute Super Natural 60 Länge 3,30m, WG 30-60g*




kräftige, schlanke Allroundruten für Karpfen, Hecht und Zander
gehen schon merklich bissiger zur Sache, ohne bocksteif zu werden
3-Steg-SiC-Beringung
 lange Korkgriffe, die perfekt in der Hand liegen.
Einsatzzweck soll das Posen- sowie Grundangeln auf Karpfen, Schlei, Hecht, Zander, Aal am Fließ- und Stehenden Gewässer sein. Also eine gute Allroundrute.


Da ich mir ein neues Abo bei Rute & Rolle gönne, bekomme ich für einen 20ger eine _Penn Battle _dazu_. _Als Schnur wird Nanofil oder 18ger oder 22ger geflochtene drauf kommen. Ich kann zwischen folgenden Größen wählen: (Wobei die Wahl zwischen der _3000__er und der 4000er entschieden wird)
_


*Penn Battle 3000*
Übersetzung: 6.2 :1
Kugellageranzahl: 7 Stk.
Schnurfassung: 157 m
Schnurdicke: 0.25 mm
Gewicht: 325 g
Einzug: 78 cm
*Penn Battle 4000*
Übersetzung: 6.2 :1
Kugellageranzahl: 7 Stk.
Schnurfassung: 212 m
Schnurdicke: 0.31 mm
Gewicht: 353 g
Einzug: 86 cm

Der Vorteil der kleineren ist halt das Gewicht. Die Größere wird sich beim auswerben besser machen.

Was denkt Ihr??

Danke


----------



## Barsch1987 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*

Würde auf jeden Fall die 4000er nehmen, die 2000er ist doch schon relativ klein für dieses mittlere Grundangeln. Im Übrigen würde ich dir für diese Angelei eher eine Freilaufrolle empfehlen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Würde auf jeden Fall die 4000er nehmen, die 2000er ist doch schon relativ klein für dieses mittlere Grundangeln. Im Übrigen würde ich dir für diese Angelei eher eine Freilaufrolle empfehlen...



...und monofile Schnur, weil geflochtene Schnur und insbesondere die Nanofil, für den Einsatzzweck totaler Käse ist.
Ich empfehle dir eine Stroft ABR oder eine Shimano Technium, das lohnt sich.
Die Rute war schonmal 'ne gute Wahl, die 3,30m- Version ist auch mit 80 und 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht ein richtig genialer Stecken für wenig Geld.
Ich habe von der Serie einen Winkelpicker und eine Grundrute in 3,30m, dreiteilig, 100 Gramm WG => sehr allltagstauglich und universell!#6

Als Rolle würde ich auch mind. eine 4000er nehmen.


----------



## Paxcom (25. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*

Was spricht gegen geflochtene oder Nanofil? Wieso sind diese Schnüre nicht geeignet deiner Meinung nach?

Geringerer Durchmesser = bessere Wurfeigenschaften.

Und weich genug ist die Rute sicherlich.


----------



## Barsch1987 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*

Ne, also ob man geflochtene nimmt oder nicht ist ja nun wirklich Ansichtssache...Ich würde immer geflochtene nehmen, klar muss man mehr auf ausschlitzen achten, kriegt dafür aber den Anschlag besser durch, hat besseren Kontakt usw.. wo ist das Problem? Kann übrigens nicht verstehen warum die Nanofil von vielen so schlecht gemacht wird nehme sie auch zum Grundangeln (feedern) und bin echt zufrieden..Knoten halten und der Abrieb geht auch in Ordnung, also für den Preis den die Nanofil kostet also unter 10€/100m kriegt man keine vergleichbare geflochtene denk ich...tu dir aber den gefallen und hol dir ne vernünftige Freilaufrolle auch wenn die penn battle gut ist und das angebot verlockend, freilauf ist viel besser und komfortabler dafür..


----------



## Paxcom (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*

Wie soll ich sagen, die 20 Euronen sind schon bezahlt. Es geht nur darum ob ich die 3000 oder die 4000 nehme. Ruten mit Freilaufrollen habe ich schon. Die nehme ich dann speziell für Festbleimontagen und so.


----------



## flocheka (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*

Nur eine frage wo ist der unterschied 3000 mit 325g
Und der 4000 mit 353g ??
Ich würde die 4000 nehmen und eine 28er mono auf die ersatzspule
Und eine 35er mono auf die hauptspule. 

Euer florian

Für Rechtschreibfehler haften die Eltern


----------



## antonio (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Ne, also ob man geflochtene nimmt oder nicht ist ja nun wirklich Ansichtssache...Ich würde immer geflochtene nehmen, klar muss man mehr auf ausschlitzen achten, kriegt dafür aber den Anschlag besser durch, hat besseren Kontakt usw.. wo ist das Problem? Kann übrigens nicht verstehen warum die Nanofil von vielen so schlecht gemacht wird nehme sie auch zum Grundangeln (feedern) und bin echt zufrieden..Knoten halten
> 
> da bist du fast alleine mit der behauptung.
> 
> ...



zum te, nimm die 4000er die 30g mehr sind fürs grundangeln pillepalle.
von vorteil ist das größere fassungsvermögen.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Rolle passt zu dieser Rute am besten?*

Es kommt ganz drauf an - Posen- und Grundangeln auf Schleie, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Aal ... das ist ne große Bandbreite 

Daher würde ich auch ne 4000er nehmen. Ob Geflochte oder Monofil: Außerm beim Posenfischen auf Hecht würde ich bei allen angesprochenen Angelarten eine Monofile vorziehen und würde daher Sensitivfischer zustimmen. Aber du hast ja noch ne Ersatzspule.

Das Problem an geflochtener Schnur beim leichteren Grundfischen und Posenfischen auf Friedfische: Die Schnur schwimmt und ist daher sehr windanfällig. Beim Hechtfischen hab ich das gerne, da ich meine posen eh gerne vertreiben lasse und mit schwimmender Schnur den Schnurbogen schneller, und ohne das der Fisch das merkt, wieder auf der Rolle hab. Bei sonstigen Posenmontage will ich aber meine Pose möglichst stationär anbieten, heißt auf dem Futterteppich - da ist die schwimmende Schnur eher Käse wie Sensitivfischer schrieb 

PS: Die Battle ist ne super Rolle und nen Freilauf brauchst ganz bestimmt nicht zwingend.


----------

